
Ask HN: OpenWrt Router Recommendation? - jjjbokma
Which router do you recommend for running OpenWrt?
======
tikej
If you want to go cheap (I do) go for netgear R6220.

[https://www.netgear.com/support/product/R6220.aspx?_ga=2.213...](https://www.netgear.com/support/product/R6220.aspx?_ga=2.21329982.461859544.1572733536-508201475.1572733536)

Where I live after lease router is around 20$. IMO that's great for AC router
compatible with OpenWrt.

------
jjjbokma
I ended up buying a second hand TP-Link TL-WDR4300, a model I had used before.

------
AndreFvchs
[https://www.gl-inet.com/](https://www.gl-inet.com/) They have a lot of great
OpenWrt router.

~~~
msh
Their products seem dangerous: [https://docs.gl-
inet.com/en/2/hardware/ar150/#poe-connection](https://docs.gl-
inet.com/en/2/hardware/ar150/#poe-connection)

In regards to firehazard with poe.

